# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Installing new internal staircase

## MELondon

Hi all, we have approved plans and permit for cutting into our upstairs floor and installing a new internal staircase.  We are looking for reliable builders please who have experience with this type of work. Any recommendations please? We are in the north-west suburbs of Melbourne. Thanks!

----------

